# CO2 that i am looking at



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/for/2687562390.html
someone is selling that and i want to buy it. Do you guys know if that is a good deal/ full set up?


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

Ask hydro test date on the tank. New is $65 shipped. On the regulator, depending on the brand, if single or dual stage, probably around $50 up. Looks like it has a solenoid based on the pic.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks like my bottle buy with a different regulator..... ask when the last hydro test was done on the bottle and if it's a 5 7.5 or 10 pound bottle. the gauges look to be more of a nitrogen/oxygen, or beer keg gauge... 

try to get the person to send you some bigger clearer photos.... the price for just the bottle and it being filled is a good deal in my opinion...


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i think i'll pass on this then.
what's a good regulator worth? 
and any recomendations?


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

To me it looks like someone put it together using this regulator:
http://www.beveragefactory.com/draf...premium_double_gauge_beer_co2_regulator.shtml
From what I have read the BF regulators are really good. It has a solenoid and what looks like a Clippard needle valve. I'd say it's a good deal even if the tank needs to be hydro tested ($15) I would buy it if I didn't already have most of my setup complete.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

so this is a good deal?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Milwakee or one from rex. http://www.rexgrigg.com/index.html Wrabbit could even show you how to build one, I think jim built his own....

that is a good deal... also pays to look around, i got my 10pound bottle., regulator, and ph probe/mon. for $80.00 dollars.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

jasonmemo said:


> so this is a good deal?


If everything works and is in good shape I would say it's a good deal. Brand new the regulator setup would cost about $120 ($60 for reg, $60 for the solenoid and nv). A full 5lb tank would run $80-$100, maybe a little less. If it were me, I'd offer him $85 and see what happens.


----------

